# Seguimento Sul - Julho 2009



## Daniel Vilão (1 Jul 2009 às 00:26)

Tópico que integra os seguimentos dos distritos de Portalegre, Setúbal, Évora, Beja e Faro.







*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## miguel (1 Jul 2009 às 20:07)

Boas
Tão o pessoal do Sul foi todo de férias?!?

Já estou em Armação de Pera  e a máxima foi de *31,9ºC*...

Agora céu limpo e 28,0ºC com vento fraco


----------



## Brunomc (1 Jul 2009 às 20:08)

cheguei agora Vendas Novas e tenho 25.5¤C 

daqui a pouco vou deixar alguns registos que fiz no percurso Setubal-Vendas Novas


----------



## Brunomc (1 Jul 2009 às 20:22)

estou agora com 25.0ºC e céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas...

o vento está fraco




Registos que fiz no percurso Setubal - Vendas Novas :



19h00 - Setubal [ 26.0ºC ]  //  19h00 - Setubal [ Estação do IM ] [ 25.7ºC ] 

19h30 - Aguas de Moura [27.5ºC]

19h45 - Pegões [25.5ºC ]

19h50 - Afonsos [25.0ºC ]

20h00 - Vendas Novas [ 25.5ºC ]


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Jul 2009 às 20:30)

Boas, por aqui, e tal como disse há uns dias atrás, que a partir do dia 1 vinha o calor aí está ele, a noite já foi tropical e a máxima ultrapassou os 30ºC. O IM previa uma máxima de 26ºC e a temperatura máxima atingiu os 32.5ºC, mais 6.5ºC que a previsão (sem comentários) porque no Verão é sempre assim.

Máxima: 33.1ºC
mínima: 20.3ºC


----------



## ecobcg (1 Jul 2009 às 23:09)

Boa noite,

Ora por aqui no Sitio das Fontes registei uma máxima de 34ºC às 14h13, e uma minima de 18,4ºC às 2h51. 

Por agora sigo com 22,4ºC, numa bela noite convidativa a estar na rua.

PS: Miguel, vieste numa boa altura, parece que o calor está ai, para uns bons dias de praia!!!
Se vieres aqui para estes lados de Lagoa, diz qq coisa, apresento-te a estação!!!


----------



## Gerofil (1 Jul 2009 às 23:56)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 30,7 ºC (16h34)
Temperatura mínima = 18,2 ºC (06h22)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 20,0 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1021 hPa

Este mês: Temp. mínima = 18,2 ºC (dia 1); Temp. máxima = 30,7 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## Brunomc (1 Jul 2009 às 23:57)

despeço-me com 19.5ºC e vento fraco de NW 

até amanhã pessoal


----------



## Levante (2 Jul 2009 às 08:38)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, e tal como disse há uns dias atrás, que a partir do dia 1 vinha o calor aí está ele, a noite já foi tropical e a máxima ultrapassou os 30ºC. O IM previa uma máxima de 26ºC e a temperatura máxima atingiu os 32.5ºC, mais 6.5ºC que a previsão (sem comentários) porque no Verão é sempre assim.
> 
> Máxima: 33.1ºC
> mínima: 20.3ºC



Nem mais algarvio! Lembro-me de ver um post em que um membro do fórum referiu que não iria fazer calor no Algarve dadas as previsões do IM nao superarem os 27º em Faro.  E a previsão de ontem do IM também já se sabe... no Verão é o mais do mesmo  Já tinha alterado para isto várias vezes, é de facto uma diferença muito grande. Uma coisa, perfeitamente compreensível, é a impossiblidade de prever onde vair cair uma trovoada, outra coisa é nao conhecer o regime de brisas tipicas de uma região que nao é assm tao pequena e pouco populada!  Com ventos do quadrante NW N é certinho que a temperatura ultrapasse os 30º. E assim foi, com ventos do quadrante oeste e com uma massa de ar relativamente quente no sul, era mais que previsível que os brisas virassem pa N À tarde, já o tinham feito no ultimo dia de Junho. Desta maneira ontem a grande maioria do litoral atingiu temperaturas proximas dos 33º  Hoje preve-se mais do mesmo, já vamos com 24º


----------



## Vince (2 Jul 2009 às 08:53)

Ontem não sei, mas hoje até estão em alerta amarelo no Algarve


----------



## Kraliv (2 Jul 2009 às 10:19)

Boas,



Temperatura mínima esta manhã, 17,4ºC


Actual:
Céu pouco nublado e temperatura 22,1ºC


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (2 Jul 2009 às 15:42)

Olá amigos de Portugal:

En Huelva muito calor, a unos 20 km do mar,
tinemos 37º, y en Huelva cidade 35º, ontem
en Gibraleón 38.7º maxima e 21.2º minima.

Julio començou com forza.

www.MeteoHuelva.Blogspot.com

Ate logo


----------



## Levante (2 Jul 2009 às 19:26)

35º


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Jul 2009 às 21:07)

Boas, por aqui, um dia verdadeiramente escaldante, com o vento norte a fazer das suas.

Máxima: 35.1ºC
mínima: 20.6ºC

2ªnoite tropical seguida.


----------



## Brunomc (2 Jul 2009 às 21:23)

boa noite a todos..por aqui o céu encontra-se limpo e o vento esta fraco..tenho uma temperatura tropical de 23.0¤C


----------



## ecobcg (2 Jul 2009 às 21:28)

Boa noite,

Hoje foi mais um dia bem quente!!!
A máxima registada no Sitio das Fontes às 15h57 foi de 36,2ºC, com a minima a ficar nos 20,1ºC às 6h28, ou seja, a noite passada foi tropical.

Por agora sigo com 24,5ºC no Sitio das Fontes e 26,4ºC aqui em Lagoa!!!
Bela noite para ir até à praia...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (2 Jul 2009 às 22:46)

V.R.S.A.

Maxima: 35.0ºC

Actualmente: 29.7ºC



Vento Fraco de N... ceu limpo!


----------



## Gerofil (2 Jul 2009 às 23:55)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 30,4 ºC (16h29)
Temperatura mínima = 16,8 ºC (06h13)

*Hoje por aqui foi ligeiramente mais fresco que ontem. Muito vento na parte da tarde.*

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 20,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

Este mês: Temp. mínima = *16,8 ºC* (dia 2); Temp. máxima = 30,7 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## miguel (3 Jul 2009 às 15:17)

Boas
Ontem foi um dia muito quente em Armação de pêra com a máxima de 34,7°C...a mínima hoje foi de 20,4°C o dia está mais fresco que ontem a máxima até ao momento foi de 28,6°C


----------



## miguel (3 Jul 2009 às 15:23)

ecobcg disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Ora por aqui no Sitio das Fontes registei uma máxima de 34ºC às 14h13, e uma minima de 18,4ºC às 2h51.
> 
> ...



Obrigado pelo convite se por acaso passar perto vou me lembrar do convite...e é verdades o calor veio comigo para o Algarve hehe 
abraço


----------



## miguel (3 Jul 2009 às 20:12)

Boas
A máxima em Armação de pêra foi de 31,7°C...agora estão 28,5°C e vento fraco.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Jul 2009 às 22:18)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 30,1 ºC (16h37)
Temperatura mínima = 15,4 ºC (06h14)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 22,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

Este mês: Temp. mínima = *15,4 ºC* (dia 3); Temp. máxima = 30,7 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## ecobcg (3 Jul 2009 às 23:49)

Boa noite,

A máxima de hoje no Sitio das Fontes foi de 35,4ºC às 15:49.
Por agora sigo com 20,6ºC no Sitio das Fontes.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Jul 2009 às 10:42)

Por Évora, céu pouco nublado por cumulus e alguns cirrus.

Manhã solarenga de vento fraco e ainda fresca, com um valor actual de apenas *23,2 ºC*.


----------



## Brunomc (4 Jul 2009 às 11:59)

Bom Dia

céu pouco nublado e vento fraco

tenho 24.0ºC 

ás 11h30 tinha 23.5ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Jul 2009 às 12:16)

Início de tarde bastante fresco por Évora.

Estão apenas *24,9 ºC* e o vento sopra fraco a moderado.

Moscavide, a verdadeira terra do calor, vence com distinção e vai já com *27,6 ºC*.


----------



## João Soares (4 Jul 2009 às 15:45)

O Nosso Colega Daniel Vilão, que se encontra por Évora relata:

Céu pouco nublado e *29,6ºC*


----------



## ecobcg (4 Jul 2009 às 15:55)

Por aqui o céu está limpo,  vento fraco, e a temperatura no Sitio das Fontes está nos 34,6ºC. A máxima até agora foi registada às 15h39, com 35,3ºC.

Aqui em Lagoa sigo com 32,2ºC.~

Bela tarde de praia...pena a água estar fresquita...!!!


----------



## Kraliv (4 Jul 2009 às 18:33)

O dia tem tido o céu quase sempre com algumas nuvens.

A temperatura mínima foi de 18ºC

A máxima de 29,7ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Jul 2009 às 21:27)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nuvens com algumas nuvens altas. Parece que o Barlavento teve mais quente do que o Sotavento, onde o dia foi mais fresquinho. Depois de 3 noites consecutivas em zona tropical, esta noite já não foi e que bem que sabe para refrescar.

Máxima: 30.9ºC
mínima: 18.7ºC


----------



## Gerofil (4 Jul 2009 às 22:16)

Alandroal: Temp. mínima 17,5 ºC; Temp. máxima 32 ºC

Esta tarde:





Portugal à esquerda, regolfo do Alqueva (Concelho do Alandroal) ao centro e Espanha à direita.


----------



## miguel (5 Jul 2009 às 00:36)

Boas
continua os belos dias de verão pelo algarve, esta noite mínima de 20,4°C e a máxima foi de 31,3°C...agora estão 22°C por A. de Pêra.


----------



## ecobcg (5 Jul 2009 às 00:49)

Aqui por Lagoa estão neste momento 22,2ºC enquanto que no Sitio das Fontes estão 18,7ºC.


----------



## Brunomc (5 Jul 2009 às 01:40)

Dados Actuais :

> céu limpo

> vento fraco

> 17.5ºC


----------



## miguel (5 Jul 2009 às 12:09)

Boas
Mínima em A. de Pêra de 19,6°C...agora céu limpo e vento fraco o sol está muito quente mal se agüenta vou dar um mergulho


----------



## miguel (5 Jul 2009 às 13:28)

Bem o calor é muito registo agora 34,3°C e vento fraco, cumulos bem grandes a sul no mar.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Jul 2009 às 21:01)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado mas com nuvens altas, o dia foi mais quente do que ontem.

Máxima: 33.5ºC
mínima: 19.9ºC


----------



## Brunomc (5 Jul 2009 às 23:00)

por aqui a noite vai fresca..

estou com 18.5ºC e o vento está fraco a moderado de N/NW


----------



## miguel (5 Jul 2009 às 23:01)

Boas
Em A. de Pêra tive uma máxima de 34,8°C... agora estão 22,9°C e vento nulo.


----------



## ecobcg (5 Jul 2009 às 23:16)

Boas,

No Sitio das Fontes a máxima foi registada às 14h18, com 32,9ºC.
Por agora sigo com 20,3ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Jul 2009 às 23:37)

Estremoz:

Temperatura mínima = 15,3 ºC (06h17)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 18,0 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

Este mês: Temp. mínima = *15,3 ºC* (dia 5); Temp. máxima = 30,7 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## David sf (6 Jul 2009 às 12:08)

Em pleno Julho, interior alentejano, céu quase limpo, e uma confortável temperatura de 21,9 graus ao meio dia, enquanto que a mínima foi de 13,3. A somar a isto o vento de NO sopra com alguma intensidade. Se fosse sempre assim, eu também gostava do Verão.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Jul 2009 às 13:30)

João Soares disse:


> O Nosso Colega Daniel Vilão, que se encontra por Évora relata:
> 
> Céu pouco nublado e *29,6ºC*



Ante-ontem por Évora registei uma máxima de *30,2 ºC* com a minha instrumentação.

A estação do aeródromo, do IM, a 4 km da cidade, registou *31,2 ºC*.


----------



## miguel (6 Jul 2009 às 14:15)

Em A. de Pêra tive uma mínima de 18,8°C... agora céu limpo com vento fraco e temperatura de 32,1°C


----------



## Kraliv (6 Jul 2009 às 16:44)

Boas,



Mínima de 14ºC e a máxima ainda só foi aos agradáveis 25,4ºC


----------



## ecobcg (6 Jul 2009 às 23:12)

Boa noite,

No Sitio das Fontes a máxima registada foi de 29.8ºC às 14h55. A minima foi de 14,9ºC registada às 6h14.

Dia um pouco mais fresco que os últimos. Agora sigo com 18,8ºC no Sitio das Fontes.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jul 2009 às 00:00)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 26,2 ºC (17h31)
Temperatura mínima = 13,0 ºC (06h52)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 16,0 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

Este mês: Temp. mínima = *13,0 ºC* (dia 6); Temp. máxima = 30,7 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## miguel (7 Jul 2009 às 00:18)

Boas
A máxima de hoje em Armação de Pera foi de 32,3ºC...Agora a noite está a ficar ficar fria devido ao vento de norte actualmente estão 20,7ºC e céu limpo...


----------



## miguel (7 Jul 2009 às 14:30)

A mínima em Armação de Pêra foi de 17,8°C... agora vento fraco e algum calor 30,3°C ainda assim um dia mais fresco que os últimos 6 dias, a partir de amanha já vai ser sempre a aquecer até domingo.


----------



## ajrebelo (7 Jul 2009 às 17:23)

miguel disse:


> A mínima em Armação de Pêra foi de 17,8°C... agora vento fraco e algum calor 30,3°C ainda assim um dia mais fresco que os últimos 6 dias, a partir de amanha já vai ser sempre a aquecer até domingo.



Boas

Espero que estejas a passar umas boas férias, mas onde é que andam as fotografias   

Put de cream

Abraços


----------



## Kraliv (7 Jul 2009 às 18:35)

Boas.



Dia agradável, com temperatura mínima de 13,7ºc e a máxima de 28,7ºC.

Tem havido algum ventinho de NW mas nada que aborreça as toalhas na piscina 





Já visitaram o tópico???  As festas da nossa terra ... vá lá, vão ver coisas bonitas


----------



## miguel (7 Jul 2009 às 19:52)

Boas
A máxima en Armação foi de 30,4°C...agora estão 26,1°C e vento nulo. Sim rebelo estão a ser uns belos dias pelo Algarve ainda não apanhei um dia com máxima abaixo dos trinta!Queres fotos?? o que tu queres sei eu  as vistas tem sido boas todos os dias 
 abraço


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Jul 2009 às 20:45)

ajrebelo disse:


> Boas
> 
> Espero que estejas a passar umas boas férias, mas onde é que andam as fotografias
> 
> ...



Queres uma bolinha de berlim com creme ajrebelo. Isso do put cream é mais a leste em Albufeira aí tens muitas bifas para deitares creme.

Miguel olha que olhar muito podes ter problemas com a vista que pode ficar cansada

Boas por aqui, dia de céu limpo e com vento moderado de noroeste.

Máxima: 29.2ºC
mínima: 16.7ºC


----------



## ecobcg (7 Jul 2009 às 22:40)

Boa noite,

A máxima hoje no Sitio das Fontes ficou abaixo dos trinta, com 28,8ºC registados às 14h36. O ventinho de N/NW a fazer das suas.

A minima no Sitio das Fontes ficou-se nos 13,7ºC...frescote...

Por agora sigo com 19,3ºC no Sitio das Fontes.

De resto, para a malta que quer fotos aqui do Algarve...eheheh...venham cá tirá-las...as vistas são "belas" todos os dias...e eu, que tenho que andar a verificar como andam as praias com Bandeira Azul, posso comprovar isso devidamente...


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jul 2009 às 23:33)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 28,3 ºC (17h09)
Temperatura mínima = 12,3 ºC (06h52)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 17,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

Este mês: Temp. mínima = *12,3 ºC* (dia 7); Temp. máxima = 30,7 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## miguel (8 Jul 2009 às 10:03)

Boas
A mínima em Armação de Pêra foi de 17,4°C, agora céu limpo o vento é fraco e a temperatura de 24,5°C,


----------



## Kraliv (8 Jul 2009 às 18:43)

Boas,




A Temperatura mínima registada hoje foi de 13,3ºC

O dia hoje esteve mais quentinho e a temperatura máxima atingiu os 31,9ºC


----------



## miguel (8 Jul 2009 às 19:37)

Boas
Este foi o dia mais fresco por Armação de pêra com uma máxima de 26,3°C... agora estão 25,0°C e o vento está mais fraco.


----------



## ecobcg (8 Jul 2009 às 20:28)

Boa noite,

A máxima de hoje no Sitio das Fontes foi de 30,0ºC, registados às 15h12.
A minima foi de 13,3ºC às 6h08.

Neste momento sigo com 24,6ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jul 2009 às 23:32)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 31,4 ºC (17h40)
Temperatura mínima = 15,1 ºC (04h15)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 21,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

*Notável subida de temperatura de ontem para hoje.* 

Este mês: Temp. mínima = 12,3 ºC (dia 7); Temp. máxima = *31,4 ºC* (dia 8).


----------



## Brunomc (8 Jul 2009 às 23:48)

Dados Actuais :

> céu limpo

> vento fraco N/NW

> 18.0ºC


----------



## miguel (9 Jul 2009 às 14:33)

Boas
Em Armação de pêra a mínima foi de 18,1°C... agora está fresco com apenas 23°C e vento fraco mas que vem de sul e SW como ontem aliás! por isso devo ter uma máxima inferior  a trinta pelo segundo dia consecutivo. Mas assim é que se está bem na praia é pena é a água estar muito fria.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jul 2009 às 20:02)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e vento moderado de Noroeste.

Máxima: 28.5ºC
mínima: 17.4ºC


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jul 2009 às 23:10)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 31,4 ºC (17h55)
Temperatura mínima = 17,0 ºC (03h29)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 20,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

Este mês: Temp. mínima = 12,3 ºC (dia 7); Temp. máxima = 31,4 ºC (dias 8 e 9).


----------



## ecobcg (10 Jul 2009 às 00:25)

Boa noite,

Máxima do dia 09 no Sitio das Fontes: 31,4ºC
Minima: 12,9ºC.

Sigo com 16,7ºC neste momento.


----------



## ecobcg (10 Jul 2009 às 12:29)

Bom dia,

Sigo por aqui com 28,8ºC no Sitio das Fontes.
Já tive um valor máximo de 29,2ºC às 12h00.

O vento está de WSW, com uma velocidade média de cerca de 10km/h.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Jul 2009 às 21:03)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo, agora tem uma faixa de nuvens no horizonte, a temperatura voltou a passar os 30ºC.

Máxima: 30.5ºC
mínima: 17.2ºC

Off-topic: Só para dizer uma coisinha no site do Sapo (http://www.sapo.pt) o meu blog merece destaque, sabe sempre bem ver o meu blog em destaque.


----------



## belem (10 Jul 2009 às 21:16)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo, agora tem uma faixa de nuvens no horizonte, a temperatura voltou a passar os 30ºC.
> 
> Máxima: 30.5ºC
> mínima: 17.2ºC
> ...



Muito bem!!


----------



## Gerofil (10 Jul 2009 às 22:54)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 31,3 ºC (15h35)
Temperatura mínima = 15,1 ºC (05h41)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 19,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

*Hoje o dia permaneceu quase sempre com o céu muito nublado. A temperatura baixa agora a bom ritmo.*

Este mês: Temp. mínima = 12,3 ºC (dia 7); Temp. máxima = 31,4 ºC (dias 8 e 9).


----------



## Brunomc (11 Jul 2009 às 01:52)

Dados Actuais :

> céu limpo

> vento fraco

> 15.5ºC


----------



## Levante (11 Jul 2009 às 20:20)

Boas! Dia clássico de verão... minima de 19º, hoje durante todo o dia a rondar os 26º com vento fraco de SW-W. Não é de facto calor, mas é o tempo mais agradável para praia e mar, só falta um suestezinho para aquecer as águas  Tenho notado que, como é habitual, toda a costa ocidental acorda com nevoeiro/neblina assim como a costa espanhola de Cadiz a Tarifa, e aqui nada, completamente limpo sempre  Hoje por volta das 14h, estive a cerca de 7km a sul da Fuzeta em alto mar, e de notar que o vento ainda era mais fraco que junto à praia! (brisa maritima local...)
Lembram-se da famosa "onda gigante" que ia devastar a costa algarvia há uns verões atrás?! Estou agora a ve-la nitidamente, abrange praticamente todo o horizonte e é de uma dimensao consideravel! Alguém sabe explicar-me este fenómeno, tão tipico e tão menosprezado (salvo rarissimas excpeções )? É q no sat24 aparece tudo limpo...


----------



## Gerofil (11 Jul 2009 às 21:44)

Alandroal: Típico dia morno de Verão, com a temperatura a variar entre os 13,5 ºC e os 34,5 ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Jul 2009 às 21:57)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e vento fraco de SW/W.

Máxima: 27.4ºC
mínima: 17.0ºC

Esta tarde também reparei nesse fenómeno da onda gigante. Esta tarde mais um incêndio tem sido praticamente quase todos os dias, à hora de maior calor apita os bombeiros e passados 5 minutos lá passa o helicóptero da protecção civil que vai combater o incêndio.

Irra que água do mar está fria.


----------



## Brunomc (12 Jul 2009 às 00:57)

noite muito fresca por aqui..tenho 16.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jul 2009 às 12:19)

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=I00018B3
Esta estação de Ruguengos de Monsaraz,não deve estar boa,para marcar 43.5ªC por lá,a esta hora,já deve estar a cair rolas assadas


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Jul 2009 às 12:21)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=I00018B3
> Esta estação de Ruguengos de Monsaraz,não deve estar boa,para marcar 43.5ªC por lá,a esta hora,já deve estar a cair rolas assadas



O sensor tem de estar sob incidência solar.

A esta hora por lá estarão cerca de 29 ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jul 2009 às 12:35)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> O sensor tem de estar sob incidência solar.
> 
> A esta hora por lá estarão cerca de 29 ºC.



Deves ser isso,oh Daniel,estive a ver o histórico,aquilo manda para ali temperaturas altas se faz favoro sensor não deve estar no melhor sítio.


----------



## miguel (12 Jul 2009 às 14:00)

Boas
Continua os bons dias de praia por Armação de pêra a mínima esta noite foi de 18,5°C, e agora estão 27°C e vento fraco... vou para a praia


----------



## AnDré (12 Jul 2009 às 18:10)

Quentinho o interior Sul.





Castro Marim também ultrapassou os 35ºC ao inicio da tarde, mas com a rotação do vento para SW, a temperatura desceu.


----------



## rozzo (12 Jul 2009 às 20:18)

Fantástico mais uma vez o efeito da chegada dos restos da Nortada à região de Faro, que trás o ar quente do Alentejo..
Máxima as 20h, e com uma subida de 6º em 30min antes..


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Jul 2009 às 21:06)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e de ligarem o forno ao final do dia.

Máxima: 33.2ºC
mínima: 17.4ºC
actual: 31.0ºC


----------



## Gerofil (12 Jul 2009 às 21:57)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 32,2 ºC (16h29)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 25,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1013 hPa

Este mês: Temp. mínima = 12,3 ºC (dia 7); Temp. máxima = *32,2 ºC* (dia 12)


----------



## ecobcg (12 Jul 2009 às 23:12)

Boa noite,

A máxima de hoje no Sitio das Fontes foi de 36,9ºC registados às 16h18.
Por agora sigo com 22,7ºC!


----------



## miguel (12 Jul 2009 às 23:58)

Em Armação a máxima foi de 32,2°C ao fim da tarde!foi um final de dia muito quente, agora estão 23,5°C e vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (13 Jul 2009 às 09:29)

Mínima tropical está noite em Armação com 20,7°C... agora céu limpo vento fraco e 27°C


----------



## miguel (13 Jul 2009 às 19:07)

Boas
A máxima em Armação de pêra foi de 31,3°C... agora céu limpo o vento é fraco e a temperatura é de 28,1°C...


----------



## Gerofil (13 Jul 2009 às 19:56)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 28,9 ºC (15h57)
Temperatura mínima = 18,7 ºC (07h12)

*Tarde de céu encoberto e com vento moderado de Oeste. Descida moderada da temperatura máxima relativamente a ontem.*

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 23,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa






Este mês: Temp. mínima = 12,3 ºC (dia 7); Temp. máxima = 32,2 ºC (dia 12)


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Jul 2009 às 20:33)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor, e com uma noite tropical, por volta das 00h30m estavam ainda uns tórridos 27ºC.

Máxima: 32.5ºC
mínima: 20.6ºC


----------



## ecobcg (13 Jul 2009 às 23:45)

Boa noite,

A máxima de hoje ficou-se nos 33,2ºC registados às 14h04 e uma minima de 17,8ºC registada às 5h36, no Sitio das Fontes.

Por agora sigo com 18,6ºC.


----------



## Brunomc (14 Jul 2009 às 01:08)

Dados Actuais :

> céu pouco nublado

> vento fraco a moderado

> 16.5ºC


----------



## miguel (14 Jul 2009 às 08:34)

Boas
Por Armação a mínima foi de 18,8°C... agora céu limpo como sempre desde que estou no algarve hehe bem vou aproveitar o meu último dia por terras algarvias


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Jul 2009 às 20:12)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e vento moderado de Oeste/Noroeste.

Máxima: 29.2ºC
mínima: 18.3ºC


----------



## ecobcg (15 Jul 2009 às 00:01)

Boa noite,

A máxima de hoje no Sitio das Fontes foi de 29,2ºC às 15h17. A minima foi registada agora mesmo com 16,2ºC às 23h58-


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jul 2009 às 01:06)

Estremoz (dados de ontem):

Temperatura máxima = 26,7 ºC (16h58)
Temperatura mínima = 14,2 ºC (06h30)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 16,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa

Este mês: Temp. mínima = 12,3 ºC (dia 7); Temp. máxima = 32,2 ºC (dia 12)


----------



## miguel (15 Jul 2009 às 13:47)

Hoje foi a despedida do Algarve com uma mínima em Armação de pêra de 17,4°C... agora já em Grândola estão 27,5°C ainda bem que não estou cá a partir de sabado ou esturricava com mais de 40°C se bem que nem em Setubal me livro se nada alterar...


----------



## miguel (15 Jul 2009 às 19:56)

A máxima em Grândola foi de 28,6°C...


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Jul 2009 às 21:13)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo. Possa que isto todos os dias são iguais.

Máxima: 27.6ºC
mínima: 17.9ºC


----------



## ecobcg (15 Jul 2009 às 23:56)

Boa noite,

A máxima no Sitio das Fontes foi de 32,4ºC registada às 15h50. A minima ficou-se nos 15,1ºC à 1h43.

Por agora sigo com 18,9ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (16 Jul 2009 às 00:34)

Estremoz (dados de ontem):

Temperatura máxima = 30,3 ºC (17h42)
Temperatura mínima = 13,5 ºC (06h43)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 19,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa

Este mês: Temp. mínima = 12,3 ºC (dia 7); Temp. máxima = 32,2 ºC (dia 12).


----------



## miguel (16 Jul 2009 às 09:31)

Boas
A mínima em grândola foi de 13,5°C não contava com tanto frio!


----------



## Brunomc (16 Jul 2009 às 16:18)

Dados Actuais :


> céu limpo

> vento fraco a moderado

> 29.5ºC


----------



## miguel (16 Jul 2009 às 18:01)

A máxima em Grândola foi de 29ºC...pelo caminho até Setúbal o carro marcou 31ºC o mais alto que vi.


----------



## Brunomc (16 Jul 2009 às 18:18)

Dados Actuais :


> céu pouco nublado

> vento fraco a moderado

> 28.0ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Jul 2009 às 20:54)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor.

Máxima: 32.0ºC
mínima: 17.7ºC


----------



## ecobcg (16 Jul 2009 às 23:29)

Boa noite!
A máxima por aqui foi de 33,2ºC registada às 15:01, e a minima foi registada às 6h24, com 14,1ºC.

Agora sigo com 19,8ºC no sitio das Fontes.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Jul 2009 às 00:37)

Estremoz (dados de ontem):

Temperatura máxima = 31,5 ºC (--h--)
Temperatura mínima = 15,9 ºC (05h25)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 17,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1022 hPa

Este mês: Temp. mínima = 12,3 ºC (dia 7); Temp. máxima = 32,2 ºC (dia 12).


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Jul 2009 às 19:38)

Boas, por aqui, mais um dia de céu limpo.

Máxima: 32.3ºC
mínima: 19.1ºC
actual: 31.3ºC

Lá vou eu para VRSA ver o meu Olhanense frente ao Anderlecht.


----------



## ecobcg (17 Jul 2009 às 23:56)

Boa noite,

A máxima por aqui foi de 31,6ºC às 15h, e a minma foi de 17,4ºC às 6h59.

Por agora sigo com 21,1ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Jul 2009 às 12:33)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo, com cinz a cair e um forte cheiro a queimado, os bombeiros já apitaram e estranho o site da protecção civil nada acusa.. Neste momento sigo com 29.2ºC e com vento de leste.


----------



## Brunomc (18 Jul 2009 às 13:48)

Temperaturas ás 12h na costa sul [ Algarve ]

Castro Marim - 31.3ºC

Faro [ cidade ] - 30.9ºC

Portimão - 30.4ºC

Sagres - 24.2ºC


----------



## Brunomc (18 Jul 2009 às 16:54)

Dados Actuais :

> céu limpo

> vento fraco

> 33.0ºC


36.3ºC em Alcacer do Sal ás 16h


----------



## João Soares (19 Jul 2009 às 06:47)

O distrito de Castelo Branco anda muito quentinho, mas...

..Ainda mais quente, a cidade de Portalegre às 5h [4h UTC]


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jul 2009 às 22:19)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado por nuvens altas durante a tarde.

Máxima: 30.5ºC
mínima: 19.8ºC


----------



## ecobcg (19 Jul 2009 às 23:54)

Boa noite,

Por aqui a máxima foi de 31,6ºC registada às 15h35 e a minima de 16,1ºC às 6h56.

O dia esteve nublado, dia característico de tempo de Sueste, muito húmido, e com a ondulação de Sueste já a fazer-se sentir logo de manhã.  

Por agora sigo com 23,1ºC no Sitio das Fontes.


----------



## David sf (20 Jul 2009 às 09:44)

Olhando para o satélite e para o radar parece que vai ocorrer uma grande surpresa nas próximas horas no Algarve. Estou a fazer a viagem Portel-Lisboa e o céu tem estado nublado. Não são os já chamados cadáveres marroquinos, mas é um céu de trovoada, com algum, pouco, desenvolvimento vertical.


----------



## YuRiSsS (20 Jul 2009 às 12:00)

Montemor-o-Novo, pode-se dizer que, quando menos se esperava uma nuvem largou uns aguaceiros por 1/2 minutos.


----------



## Brunomc (20 Jul 2009 às 12:55)

Dados Actuais :

> céu limpo

> vento fraco

> 34.0ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Jul 2009 às 14:12)

V.R.S.A.

Boas...

Por aqui tempo quente e abafado, humido...

Já cairam umas pingas grossas e dispersas durante a manha... e ainda prometeu uma ou outra trovoada, mas não passou de promessas! Nuvens mammatus já marcaram presença tambem...

A ver o que esta tarde dará, mas desconfio que não dara em nada!!


----------



## João Soares (20 Jul 2009 às 18:52)

Às 17h, a estação de Avis registava apenas *3%* de humidade!


----------



## Levante (20 Jul 2009 às 20:02)

O vento leste entrou em força esta madrugada, não deixando as minimas descer dos 22-23º no sotavento, assim como os habituais "cadáveres marroquinos" (que surgem aquando da subida da dorsal africana), que estavam bem vivos e chegaram a deixar algumas gotas bem grandes na Ilha do Farol, e por aqui nem pingou. A actividade passou essencialmente pelo mar como era bem visível no céu e registaram-se descargas na zona de Cadiz. Como é característico do tempo de levante "carregado", a partir da hora de almoço o vento acalmou bastante (deixando o mar tipo espelho), desapareceram as nuvens e a bruma/calima (poeiras do deserto) fez-se notar. Calor muito abafado e húmido, atingindo os 31º.  Hoje espera-se uma noite insuportável com a iso a subir até ao seu pico.
De referir que na costa marroquina, de Larache para sul (poucos quilometros a sul de tanger, onde se deixa de sentir a influencia "amena" do vento leste do estreito), as temperaturas subiram a pique, registando-se 45º em Rabat, Casablanca e 49º em Agadir


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jul 2009 às 20:21)

Boas, por aqui, ainda caiu 4 pingas de manhã, é o dia típico de Levante.

Máxima: 31.0ºC
mínima: 21.4ºC


----------



## Gerofil (20 Jul 2009 às 23:20)

Estremoz (dados de ontem):

Temperatura máxima = 35,9 ºC (16h57)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 27,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

Este mês: Temp. mínima = 12,3 ºC (dia 7); Temp. máxima = *35,9 ºC* (dia 20).


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Jul 2009 às 01:36)

Boas...

V.R.S.A.

Estou com 23.4ºC e 66%hum  neste momento... ceu limpo sem vento!!

Atenção á imagem de Sat vindo de SW!!


----------



## Levante (21 Jul 2009 às 02:14)

]ToRnAdO[;153873 disse:
			
		

> Boas...
> 
> V.R.S.A.
> 
> ...



Por aqui, a estas horas, ainda vamos com 25º, vento muito fraco de leste e 47% de humidade 
não me parece que venha mais humidade, porque a brisa é maritima mas a massa de ar é bastante quente e seca, mantendo a temperatura e humidade nisto que se vê. E até pq em Tanger (estreito, leste mais forte) estão 26º e em Rabat 36º  Logo aqui a temperatura já nao deve descer e esta vai ser a noite mais quente do ano muito provavelmente (até ao proximo fim de semana ) 
Quanto ao satélite... nao me parece q aquilo se desenvolva... era preciso que houvesse uma dana ou que a água estivesse com mais uns grauzinhos, mas veremos, em cadiz hoje ainda molhou e houve descargas, portanto, nowcasting


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Jul 2009 às 10:42)

Boas...

Por V.R.S.A.:

Dia insuportavel de calor, humido, e abafado...

Neste momento ceu com algumas nuvens de cariz vertical e ceu branco tal como o de ontem ou ainda mais...

Neste momento estão:

30ºC certos e 53% hum



Está de cortar a respiração!!

Que bafo...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Jul 2009 às 10:43)

Em Nisa, perto de Portalegre, meço *30,5 ºC*.

Céu limpo e vento fraco.

Uma manhã bastante agradável, depois de ter feito grande parte da viagem com algum frio, entre os 18 e os 20 ºC.


----------



## Brunomc (21 Jul 2009 às 11:38)

Dados Actuais :

> céu limpo

> vento fraco

> 30.0ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Jul 2009 às 12:17)

Perto de Castelo de Vide, na direcção de Elvas, meço *34,5 ºC*.

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Bastante agradável, nada de calor devido à humidade baixa.


----------



## Manuel Brito (21 Jul 2009 às 13:11)

Boas.
Por Faro sigo com 28ºC 55% de humidade e vento SW.
A pressão oscila entre 1011 e 1012hpa.
Já cairam pingas mas nada de especial.
Venha de lá a chuvada...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Jul 2009 às 13:25)

Manuel Brito disse:


> Boas.
> Por Faro sigo com 28ºC 55% de humidade e vento SW.
> A pressão oscila entre 1011 e 1012hpa.
> Já cairam pingas mas nada de especial.
> Venha de lá a chuvada...




Já la vinha era uma trovoada

Para ver se isto alivia 

Tudo na mesma e 31.1ºC...


----------



## TaviraMan (21 Jul 2009 às 13:41)

Boas...

Por aqui dia muito abafado, estão 27ºC e já cairam umas pingas. O céu está com nuvens médias altas a prometer algo!

Cumps


----------



## _MUSE_ (21 Jul 2009 às 13:49)

boas.

por aqui um dia muito abafado e ceu muito nublado, isto promete


----------



## ecobcg (21 Jul 2009 às 17:31)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui a máxima foi de 34,2ºC às 12h05, e a minima foi de 17,5ºC às 6h21.

Por agora sigo com 29,7ºC, 43% de humidade e 1011,2hPa, com o céu nublado e aquela sensação de "abafado"!


----------



## Gerofil (21 Jul 2009 às 22:54)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 36,0 ºC (15h44)
Temperatura mínima = 22,0 ºC (06h24)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 24,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1012 hPa

*Dia tórrido por aqui, com períodos de céu muito nublado e vento moderado do quadrante sul.*

Este mês: Temp. mínima = 12,3 ºC (dia 7); Temp. máxima = *36,0 ºC* (dia 21).


----------



## trepkos (21 Jul 2009 às 23:00)

Por aqui muito calor, temperaturas sempre perto dos 40 graus, muito abafado e só calor e pó, nem a chuva que está prevista chega cá para acalmar o pó.


----------



## TaviraMan (22 Jul 2009 às 09:39)

Bom dia,

Hoje já está mais fresquinho. Estão agora 22ºC, a humidade está nos 80%, o vento está de Sul e o céu apresenta-se totalmente limpo com alguma bruma alta.

Até já


----------



## trepkos (22 Jul 2009 às 12:57)

Aqui continua o calor e já apareceu uma nuvenzeca ou outra, chuva?! qué isso?


----------



## TaviraMan (22 Jul 2009 às 16:29)

Por agora o mais marcante tem sido o vento que sopra moderado com algumas rajadas fortes, vento de Sudoeste. Em geral, tempo muito fresco, máxima de 24ºC e céu geralmente limpo.

Não me parece que vá chover, acho que no máximo vamos ficar com o céu muito nublado para o dia de amanhã. É quase sempre assim por estas alturas, o que vier vai tudo para o Norte e o Sul fica a ver navios


----------



## Brunomc (22 Jul 2009 às 21:54)

por aqui um inicio de noite com céu muito nublado e alguns chuviscos 

o vento continua moderado...


----------



## Gerofil (22 Jul 2009 às 22:48)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 28,9 ºC (17h44)
Temperatura mínima = 18,1 ºC (05h44)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 22,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1012 hPa

*Acentuada descida de temperatura relativamente ao dia de ontem; muito vento, especialmente durante a tarde.*

Este mês: Temp. mínima = 12,3 ºC (dia 7); Temp. máxima = 36,0 ºC (dia 21).


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jul 2009 às 00:24)

Estremoz: Noite de céu muito nublado e vento moderado de sudoeste, com algumas rajadas. Vai chuviscando desde cerca das 23h00. A superfície frontal fria (já em fase de dissipação) deverá cruzar Estremoz dentro de uma hora aproximadamente, no seu deslocamento de oeste para leste.

Temperatura actual de 21,7 ºC e pressão atmosférica de 1012 hPa.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jul 2009 às 01:29)

Estremoz: Cerca de 30 minutos com chuva entre o fraco e o moderado, acompanhada por vento. 
Agora vai terminando este episódio de precipitação frontal em pleno mês de Julho ...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (23 Jul 2009 às 03:04)

V.R.S.A.

Depois de um dia normal de sol e algum vento eis que aparece a morrinha!!


----------



## TaviraMan (23 Jul 2009 às 07:57)

Waw Esta noite por volta das 02:00 nem queria acreditar, estava mesmo a *chover* e durou cerca de meia hora, chuva essa que não era muito miuda. Cheirava mesmo a terra molhada aquele cheiro caracteristico da época das chuvas, temporariamente fez-me sentir como se não estivesse em férias de Verão

Agora o céu encontra-se muito nublado por nuvens baixas alternando com abertas, estão 20ºC e praticamente não há vento.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jul 2009 às 11:55)

Por aqui, uns chuviscos e nada mais, hoje está o céu pouco nublado sigo com 25.1ºC.

Preparem-se que a partir de amanhã, o Algarve vai começar a suar com temperaturas bem acima dos 30ºC e com noites tropicais e claro, o vento de norte.


----------



## nimboestrato (23 Jul 2009 às 12:18)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Preparem-se que a partir de amanhã, o Algarve vai começar a suar com temperaturas bem acima dos 30ºC e com noites tropicais e claro, o vento de norte.



Pois é . E para a minha peregrinação anual que religiosamente faço por terras do sotavento (parto sábado para aí ( zona de Tavira)  parece que vou ter o que quero:
essas noites de ananases sem dormir...e ao que parece para muitos e bons dias...eheheh. Vamos ver é se a temperatura da água sobe um pouquito...


----------



## TaviraMan (23 Jul 2009 às 14:36)

nimboestrato disse:


> Pois é . E para a minha peregrinação anual que religiosamente faço por terras do sotavento (parto sábado para aí ( zona de Tavira)  parece que vou ter o que quero:
> essas noites de ananases sem dormir...e ao que parece para muitos e bons dias...eheheh. Vamos ver é se a temperatura da água sobe um pouquito...



Não podia vir em melhor altura Parece que o tempo vai mesmo aquecer a partir de Sábado e está para ficar durante uns bons dias. Entretanto desejo-lhe uma boa estadia aqui por estas paragens E reforçando a previsão aqui do meu vizinho Algarvio1980, o modelo GFS aponta para uma possivel depressão termica alternando entre a zona da PI e o Norte de Africa, o que fará variar o vento entre Norte e Leste A ISO dos 30ºC virá mesmo para cima do Algarve


----------



## miguel (23 Jul 2009 às 15:15)

TaviraMan disse:


> Não podia vir em melhor altura Parece que o tempo vai mesmo aquecer a partir de Sábado e está para ficar durante uns bons dias. Entretanto desejo-lhe uma boa estadia aqui por estas paragens E reforçando a previsão aqui do meu vizinho Algarvio1980, o modelo GFS aponta para uma possivel depressão termica alternando entre a zona da PI e o Norte de Africa, o que fará variar o vento entre Norte e Leste A ISO dos 30ºC virá mesmo para cima do Algarve



O Algarve na melhor das hipóteses vai ter a 850hpa a ISO 26 a 28 no Domingo...vão ser belos dias ai pelo Algarve principalmente por causa das noites quentes  quando ai estive não tive muita sorte com as noites ainda assim deu para sentir belas noites tropicais


----------



## meteo (23 Jul 2009 às 15:23)

nimboestrato disse:


> Pois é . E para a minha peregrinação anual que religiosamente faço por terras do sotavento (parto sábado para aí ( zona de Tavira)  parece que vou ter o que quero:
> essas noites de ananases sem dormir...e ao que parece para muitos e bons dias...eheheh. Vamos ver é se a temperatura da água sobe um pouquito...



Pois,e eu aqui por Sagres zona muito bonita,mas ventosa,vou apanhar também calor,mas um vento moderado a forte Bastante azar mesmo para uma zona como Sagres,é o dito vento Norte..Para o Algarve de Lagos até Vila Real com vento norte fico um tempo fantástico...Por aqui fica deplorável


----------



## meteo (23 Jul 2009 às 15:29)

Neste momento em Sagres vento fraco,com algum calor..Céu completamente limpo.


----------



## TaviraMan (23 Jul 2009 às 19:18)

Por aqui, algum calor e vento moderado, quase sempre se manteve todo o dia. Actualmente estão 24ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jul 2009 às 20:42)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e vento moderado.

Máxima: 26.7ºC
mínima: 20.2ºC 

Mais uma noite tropical, este Julho já vai com mais noites tropicais do que o ano passado, e esta última semana vai ser quente tanto de dia como de noite.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jul 2009 às 22:39)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 29,2 ºC (16h34)
Temperatura mínima = 19,2 ºC (06h42)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 20,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

*Se a chuva marcou presença na noite passada, esta noite a temperatura vai refrescar mais um pouco .. Amanhã regressa o calor.*

Este mês: Temp. mínima = 12,3 ºC (dia 7); Temp. máxima = 36,0 ºC (dia 21).


----------



## Brunomc (24 Jul 2009 às 01:02)

Dados Actuais : 

> céu limpo

> vento fraco

> 17.5ºC


----------



## TaviraMan (24 Jul 2009 às 13:51)

Boas

Por aqui, de manhã esteve fresco mas agora está calor. Estão 27ºC, vento fraco e o céu está totalmente limpo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jul 2009 às 20:25)

Boas, por aqui, dia de calor ao final da tarde, começou a aquecer bem, acredito em 40ºC no Algarve nalguns dias até ao fim da próxima semana basta olhar as temperaturas já registadas hoje.

Máxima: 33.3ºC
mínima: 17.5ºC
actual: 32.7ºC


----------



## frederico (24 Jul 2009 às 21:47)

Calor durante o dia mas as águas estão mais frias que o normal para a época.

Quando regressa o levante? Tenho saudades de quando vinham semanas de Levante em Agosto e Setembro...


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jul 2009 às 22:01)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 28,8 ºC (17h07)
Temperatura mínima = 14,7 ºC (06h38)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 22,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1021 hPa

*Hoje o dia ficou marcado por uma acentuada descida da temperatura mínima; a temperatura máxima desceu também ligeiramente. Continuamos com pouco calor.*

Este mês: Temp. mínima = 12,3 ºC (dia 7); Temp. máxima = 36,0 ºC (dia 21).


----------



## frederico (24 Jul 2009 às 22:21)

TaviraMan disse:


> Waw Esta noite por volta das 02:00 nem queria acreditar, estava mesmo a *chover* e durou cerca de meia hora, chuva essa que não era muito miuda. Cheirava mesmo a terra molhada aquele cheiro caracteristico da época das chuvas, temporariamente fez-me sentir como se não estivesse em férias de Verão
> 
> Agora o céu encontra-se muito nublado por nuvens baixas alternando com abertas, estão 20ºC e praticamente não há vento.



Aqui a norte do Porto choveu a sério! Parecia um dia de Inverno.


----------



## TaviraMan (24 Jul 2009 às 23:52)

frederico disse:


> Calor durante o dia mas as águas estão mais frias que o normal para a época.
> 
> Quando regressa o levante? Tenho saudades de quando vinham semanas de Levante em Agosto e Setembro...



Pois tive dando uma vista de olhos pelo modelo do GFS, e não mostra nada significativo quanto a levante, apenas Sábado em que o vento vai estar um pouco de Leste, e depois manter-se-à o tempo quente mas sempre variando entre Norte e Nordeste. Por enquanto nada de sinais de Levante.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Jul 2009 às 10:57)

Por Grândola, meço de momento 23,3 ºC com o abrigo meteorológico.

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NO, aparentemente.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Jul 2009 às 11:14)

Entretanto, já 24,2 ºC.

O vento enfraqueceu mais um pouco.


----------



## ecobcg (25 Jul 2009 às 12:05)

Bom dia,

Por aqui sigo com 32,8ºC neste momento no Sitio das Fontes. Aqui em Lagoa estão 32,4ºC. A tarde promete ser quentinha!!


----------



## ecobcg (25 Jul 2009 às 12:54)

Entretanto já vou com 34,4ºC no Sitio das Fontes!!


----------



## ecobcg (25 Jul 2009 às 16:59)

Máxima de 36,6ºC às 14h44 no Sitio das Fontes, onde estão agora 36,1ºC.

Em Lagoa estão 33,1ºC neste momento, máxima do dia até agora.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Jul 2009 às 17:15)

Meço 34,4 ºC a Leste de Évora, cerca de 15 km, na freguesia da Azaruja.

Também aqui pela Azaruja a temperatura tem andado relativamente constante durante toda a tarde.

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NO, aparentemente.


----------



## meteo (25 Jul 2009 às 17:23)

Boas tardes
Por aqui(Sagres) a ventania do costume  Céu completamente limpo.
Preve-se este vento para no mínimo 1 semana.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Jul 2009 às 17:55)

Valor máximo de 35,1 ºC na mesma localização.

Céu limpo e vento ainda fraco da mesma direcção.

Agora 34,7 ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Jul 2009 às 19:22)

Saio do local com 33,6 ºC.

Vou agora em direcção a Évora.


----------



## Brunomc (25 Jul 2009 às 20:26)

Dados Actuais :

> céu limpo

> vento fraco

> 26.5ºC



ás 20h tinha 27.5ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jul 2009 às 20:58)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo e algum calor.

Máxima: 31.9ºC
mínima: 22.4ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Jul 2009 às 21:01)

A EMA de Évora registou uma máxima de 36,5 ºC.

---

Meço agora 28,8 ºC em Évora, com o abrigo.


----------



## TaviraMan (25 Jul 2009 às 21:22)

Boas

Grande calor que esteve hojeUm dia tipico de Leste Calor e mais calor, máxima nos 38ºC e vento fraco mas quente Neste preciso momento registo 29ºC, calma total e espera-se uma noite completamente tropical

Só por curiosidade, nas imagens de satelite, vejo umas nuvens médias-altas com origem em Marrocos, que se estendem até ao Sul da Costa do Algarve, não é aquilo que aqui no forum lhes chamam "Cadáveres Marroquinos"?


----------



## Gerofil (25 Jul 2009 às 21:38)

Alandroal: Temperatura a variar entre a nínima de 16,5 ºC e a máxima de 37,5 ºC.


----------



## Brunomc (26 Jul 2009 às 00:54)

Dados Actuais :

> céu limpo

> vento fraco

> 17.5ºC


----------



## meteo (26 Jul 2009 às 10:56)

Aqui por Sagres,calor e vento nulo


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jul 2009 às 11:59)

Segundo o site meteo foreca.com, Moura às 10h segui com 27ºC, 1018hPa, 30% de HR e vento de E a 11km/h.

Alguma destas condições meteorológicas é realista?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Jul 2009 às 12:35)

Pedro disse:


> Segundo o site meteo foreca.com, Moura às 10h segui com 27ºC, 1018hPa, 30% de HR e vento de E a 11km/h.
> 
> Alguma destas condições meteorológicas é realista?



Normalmente esses dados são relativos à estação meteorológica mais próxima, normalmente de um aeródromo, nesse caso deverá ser Beja.

O resto é uma interpolação de dados e projecções que, separadamente dos dados do IM do país em causa, são colocados nessas páginas.

Obviamente têm uma margem de erro, mas que não é muito significativa na maioria dos casos.

A própria radiação UV é resultado de uma projecção com base em METARS e dados das estações mais próximas, que algumas vezes, por analogia, são atribuídas a determinados locais.

Por isso, para além de não se tratarem de dados oficiais naquele ponto específico, é importante conferir a hora da actualização e ter em conta que não são medições obtidas por uma entidade oficial e que resultam de um cruzamento de dados entre vários pontos de observação.

Mesmo assim, são um importante indicador de tendências e a margem de erro é aceitável, mesmo olhando para esses dados das 10h, que parecem perfeitamente credíveis.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Jul 2009 às 13:21)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo com a poeira que dá um tom acastanhado ao céu. Sigo com 31.4ºC até agora a máxima e vento de Sueste fraco a moderado.


----------



## TaviraMan (26 Jul 2009 às 15:13)

Boas

Mais um dia de muito calorNeste momento estão 36ºC, vento fraco de Sueste e céu com alguma poeira lá em cima. À cerca de 2h vi nuvens altocumulos com forma de castelos, na zona sul de Espanha.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jul 2009 às 17:57)

Alandroal: Neste momento estão 37 ºC e algum vento de Oeste (máxima de 38,5 ºC). Amareleja estava com 39,9 ºC às 16h00.


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Jul 2009 às 17:59)

Gerofil disse:


> Alandroal: Neste momento estão 37 ºC e algum vento de Oeste (máxima de 38,5 ºC). Amareleja estava com 39,9 ºC às 16h00.



Em compensação, Porto, Aveiro e Viana com temperaturas na casa dos 20ºC... Pequeno país este, mas cheio de contrastes...


----------



## Brunomc (26 Jul 2009 às 18:52)

Boa Tarde a todos 

estive em Troia até as 17h..belo dia de praia 

de manhã esteve céu limpo e vento fraco 

depois a tarde ja foi um pouco diferente com a nortada a marcar presença e
começei a avistar umas nuvens altas a SW/S da praia de Troia


----------



## meteo (26 Jul 2009 às 21:38)

Em Sagres,vento fraco até as 4 da tarde,com um belo dia de praia!
A nortada voltará nos próximos dias...E para ficar!


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Jul 2009 às 22:56)

Boas, por aqui, uma bela tarde na praia até ao por-do-sol, a água estava um bocado salgada, mas já apetecível numa praia algures entre Monte Gordo e Manta Rota, uma praia excelente para quem gosta de estar em sossego na praia e não numa praia cheia de gente.

No caminho posso dizer que o sítio mais quente é Tavira, 3ºC a mais em relação a Olhão, mas a zona de VRSA é igual a Olhão a mesma temperatura cerca de 27.0ºC, temperatura no carro.

Máxima: 30.9ºC
mínima: 20.5ºC
actual: 27.3ºC (noite de sufoco)

Neste  momento a temperatura não pára de subir e sigo com 28.1ºC


----------



## Levante (27 Jul 2009 às 00:33)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, uma bela tarde na praia até ao por-do-sol, a água estava um bocado salgada, mas já apetecível numa praia algures entre Monte Gordo e Manta Rota, uma praia excelente para quem gosta de estar em sossego na praia e não numa praia cheia de gente.
> 
> No caminho posso dizer que o sítio mais quente é Tavira, 3ºC a mais em relação a Olhão, mas a zona de VRSA é igual a Olhão a mesma temperatura cerca de 27.0ºC, temperatura no carro.
> 
> ...



Depois de uma semana na Ilha do Farol  posso dizer q hoje foi um verdadeiro forno. A sensação de calor era muito grande mesmo, com temperatura a tocar nos 32º, humidade alta e zero vento  foi uma "ameaça" de levante, que apenas levantou uma ligeira ondulação mas ainda assim a água manteve-se cristalina e a uma bela temperatura. Curioso que em pelos registos o vento de leste foi um pouco mais intenso que na ilha, onde praticamente nao se fazia sentir. Durante a semana os ventos devem variar entre a tipica brisa de SW fraca a N, e aí a temperatura pode escalar. Como está a acontecer agora... depois de um dia opressivo e húmido, estamos agora com 27º e cerca de 10% de humidade com vento fraco de NW  Eu duvido que faça vento norte durante o dia, mas se fizer 35º para cima sem qq problema


----------



## TaviraMan (27 Jul 2009 às 01:31)

Por aqui estão agora 26ºC, vento moderado de Noroeste e humidade nos *9%* como é possivel o ar estar tão seco

Entretanto para os lados de Faro avistam-se umas nuvens avermelhadas, olhando para as imagens de satelite, parecem ser nuvens de poeira densa.

Boa noite a todos


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jul 2009 às 11:43)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo e sigo com 28.5ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Jul 2009 às 17:06)

Mais uma vez, a grande Amareleja tirou partido do seu mérito.







Uma máxima de cerca de 40,2 ºC no dia de ontem, que _passa a ferro_ todas as outras estações do IM, até mesmo as já habitualmente quentes.

Hoje, a máxima deverá andar certamente em torno dos 37 ºC, nada mau quando comparado com grande parte do país, especialmente o litoral.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Jul 2009 às 17:16)

V.R.S.A.

Vila Real de Santo Antonio está assar!!

Registo 38.1ºC neste momento!!!

Que bafo!! não da sinais de baixar!!

Céu Limpo... Hoje nem Amareleja por mais que se esforce me Bate... Nem ninguem


----------



## meteo (27 Jul 2009 às 17:29)

]ToRnAdO[;154679 disse:
			
		

> V.R.S.A.
> 
> Vila Real de Santo Antonio está assar!!
> 
> ...



Aqui na ponta contrária do Algarve,em Sagres não bato com certeza! Mas ninguem me bate em vento 
Algum calor no entanto,mesmo com o vendaval que se encontra..Vento forte com rajadas! Para quem conhece a zona faz praia sem uma pinta de vento..Não há vento norte que entre em algumas praias viradas para Sul !


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jul 2009 às 19:27)

meteo disse:


> Aqui na ponta contrária do Algarve,em Sagres não bato com certeza! Mas ninguem me bate em vento
> Algum calor no entanto,mesmo com o vendaval que se encontra..Vento forte com rajadas! Para quem conhece a zona faz praia sem uma pinta de vento..Não há vento norte que entre em algumas praias viradas para Sul !



Meteo que praias tens frequentado aí nessa zona? Não sei se conheces, existe uma praia que eu considero que uma pessoa até nem parece que está no Algarve, mas num país estranho, a praia do Martinhal, uma praia que eu costume visitar quase todos os anos, a beleza envolvente e a calma é sem dúvida uma praia fantástica


----------



## meteo (27 Jul 2009 às 19:53)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Meteo que praias tens frequentado aí nessa zona? Não sei se conheces, existe uma praia que eu considero que uma pessoa até nem parece que está no Algarve, mas num país estranho, a praia do Martinhal, uma praia que eu costume visitar quase todos os anos, a beleza envolvente e a calma é sem dúvida uma praia fantástica


Sem duvida..Este ano é que ainda não fui,porque está exposto aos ventos fortes. 
A praia do Martinhal,e a praia do Tonel são belas praias,com pouca gente,mas que só dá para ir em dias de pouco vento..Costumo ir mais para a praia do Beliche( nunca apanha vento quando é de Norte ) ou para a praia do Castelejo que é uma praia fantástica e boa para o Surf. São mesmo praias que não parecem ser do Algarve,tal é a calma,e são praias muito bonitas mesmo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jul 2009 às 20:20)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo.

Máxima: 33.8ºC
mínima: 20.6ºC

Se a máxima era de 31.0ºC já foi, sigo com 32.5ºC e a subir.
Em 15 minutos bastou o vento rodar para Norte e a temperatura passou dos 28ºC para os 33.8ºC, se mudasse cerca das 19 horas certamente chegaria a uns valores engraçados.


----------



## TaviraMan (27 Jul 2009 às 20:40)

Boas

Por aqui, dia de calor, a máxima esteve nos 35ºC, vento moderado e céu limpo. Agora ainda estão 29ºC, vento fraco de Noroeste e já estou a contar com mais uma noite tropical


----------



## Gerofil (27 Jul 2009 às 23:11)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 30,5 (15h47)
Temperatura mínima = 14,2 ºC (06h29)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 19,5 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

*Destaco a descida de temperatura, nomeadamente a passagem de 34,9 ºC (ontem às 17h03) para os 14,2 ºC (hoje às 06h29). Amplitude Térmica pouco habitual.*

Este mês: Temp. mínima = 12,3 ºC (dia 7); Temp. máxima = 36,0 ºC (dia 21).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Jul 2009 às 23:23)

Máximas de hoje em algumas estações oficiais, por synops:

1  Beja (Portugal) 33.5 °C  
2  Beja / B. Aerea (Portugal) 32.6 °C  
3  Evora / C. Coord (Portugal) 32.4 °C  
4  Castelo Branco (Portugal) 32.0 °C  
5  Portalegre (Portugal) 30.6 °C  
6  Faro / Aeroporto (Portugal) 29.0 °C 

Fonte: OGIMET


O Sul a liderar com uma vantagem destacável face às outras regiões.

Não entram nas synops estações como a da Amareleja, que andou hoje perto dos 36 ºC.


----------



## Levante (27 Jul 2009 às 23:40)

Suponho que essa ordem tenha sido elaborada antes das 20h... é que Faro às 20.30h registava 33º! E Vila Real de Santo António, segundo o Tornado, andou nos 38º


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Jul 2009 às 23:42)

Levante disse:


> Suponho que essa ordem tenha sido elaborada antes das 20h... é que Faro às 20.30h registava 33º! E Vila Real de Santo António, segundo o Tornado, andou nos 38º



Nas synops, as máximas só dão entrada até às 19h.


----------



## ecobcg (27 Jul 2009 às 23:48)

Boa noite,

A máxima no Sitio das Fontes foi de 36,8ºC às 16h36 e a minima foi de 17,1ºC às 2h00.

Por agora sigo com 24,3ºC.


----------



## Levante (28 Jul 2009 às 01:48)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Nas synops, as máximas só dão entrada até às 19h.



Ok, assim faz todo o sentido! Obrigado pelo esclarecimento


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Jul 2009 às 10:39)

Bons dias...

V.R.S.A.

Max de ontem 38.2ºC e entrei nas 00h de hoje com 25.8ºC ...

Min segundo a minha humilde estação foi de 18.1ºC...

Max de Hum_R: 17% e hoje já levo 52% .... e 26.8ºC ... a subida está a ser galopante!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Jul 2009 às 12:28)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Máximas de hoje em algumas estações oficiais, por synops:
> 
> 1  Beja (Portugal) 33.5 °C
> 2  Beja / B. Aerea (Portugal) 32.6 °C
> ...



Faro / Aeroporto (Portugal) 32.4ºC 

Fonte: OGIMET

Foi a máxima de ontem o que o Daniel disse está correctíssimo, mas muitas vezes, temos que ver a máxima às 00h nas synops senão a máxima é falseada como aconteceu ontem, principalmente a máxima em Faro.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Jul 2009 às 12:39)

V.R.S.A.

Ai vão 29.6ºC e vento de N fraco...

Sem nuvens!

Hum_R baixou bastante... 28% ... Lá vem o calor sequinho como ontem!!


----------



## ecobcg (28 Jul 2009 às 18:54)

São quase 19h e sigo com 34,6ºC no Sitio das Fontes. 

A máxima foi registada às 15h30 com 37,3ºC, e a minima foi de 18,5ºC às 6h15.
Registei o valor minimo de humidade deste ano, com *7%* às 15h48!!!!!!


----------



## João Soares (28 Jul 2009 às 19:05)

João Soares disse:


> Às 17h, a estação de Avis registava apenas *3%* de humidade!



Se no passado dia 20 de Julho, Avis registou humidade de *3%*.
Hoje, voltou a registar *3%*, mas desta vez as 18h


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Jul 2009 às 20:51)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e algum calor.

Máxima: 31.3ºC
mínima: 19.8ºC
actual: 26.2ºC


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jul 2009 às 21:37)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 32,7 ºC (16h13)
Temperatura mínima = 14,1 ºC (06h13)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 25,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

Este mês: Temp. mínima = 12,3 ºC (dia 7); Temp. máxima = 36,0 ºC (dia 21).


----------



## Brunomc (29 Jul 2009 às 00:00)

Dados Actuais : 

> céu limpo

> vento fraco

> 17.5ºC


----------



## TaviraMan (29 Jul 2009 às 00:20)

Boas

Mais um dia o calor marcou presença Durante todo o dia céu limpo, vento fraco e máxima nos 36ºC. Actualmente estão 27ºC e é mais uma noite bem quentinha


----------



## nimboestrato (29 Jul 2009 às 11:28)

TaviraMan disse:


> Boas
> 
> Mais um dia o calor marcou presença... e  mais uma noite bem quentinha...



e cá estou eu, outra vez , no Sotavento à procura disso mesmo.
E aqui , pela Aldeia de Morenos ( nem 10 casas tem) a 5 Km (?) a Este de S.Estevão, 15 (?) a nordeste de Tavira , cá encontrei tudo como o habitual:
Desde sábado ( dia em que cá cheguei) que o cenário repete-se:
Azul de lés-a-lés, calor de manhã até de madrugada, dia após dia.
E as notícias que nos chegam dos tópicos de outras regiões parecem-nos 
contos de fada...
Mas como homem do ( litoral) norte que sou, sei muito bem dessas realidades.


----------



## TaviraMan (29 Jul 2009 às 12:08)

nimboestrato disse:


> e cá estou eu, outra vez , no Sotavento à procura disso mesmo.
> E aqui , pela Aldeia de Morenos ( nem 10 casas tem) a 5 Km (?) a Este de S.Estevão, 15 (?) a nordeste de Tavira



É bom saber que não estou sozinho aqui por estas paragens Vá dando noticias mais vezes

E quanto ao tempo, mais um dia de calor, céu limpo e alguma poeira, brisa maritima e neste momento já estão 36ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Jul 2009 às 12:21)

TaviraMan disse:


> É bom saber que não estou sozinho aqui por estas paragens Vá dando noticias mais vezes
> 
> E quanto ao tempo, mais um dia de calor, céu limpo e alguma poeira, brisa maritima e neste momento já estão 36ºC



Tu és mesmo de Tavira (cidade) ou és mais do campo, é que esses 36ºC e o Centro de Ciência Viva em Tavira tem 30ºC é por isso a minha dúvida, claramente se fores da cidade acho uns valores desajustados, agora se moras nos arredores de São Estevão, Meia Légua aí nessa zona acredito nesses valores.

Por aqui, céu limpo e sigo com 30.1ºC.


----------



## TaviraMan (29 Jul 2009 às 12:43)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Tu és mesmo de Tavira (cidade) ou és mais do campo, é que esses 36ºC e o Centro de Ciência Viva em Tavira tem 30ºC é por isso a minha dúvida, claramente se fores da cidade acho uns valores desajustados, agora se moras nos arredores de São Estevão, Meia Légua aí nessa zona acredito nesses valores.
> 
> Por aqui, céu limpo e sigo com 30.1ºC.



Sou de Santo Estevão, mas para entender melhor a localização, designo por ser Tavira. Peço desculpa pelo equivoco na localização e erro da temperatura Já alterei a minha info do local


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Jul 2009 às 15:17)

V.R.S.A.

Cheguei aos 38.0 ºC e vai aumentar certamente batendo hoje a max do ano que foi de 38.5ºC no dia 12 de junho...

''KA BAFO''!!!



15%Humidade!


----------



## Dourado (29 Jul 2009 às 15:41)

Boas

Por aqui chegou aos 37,0ºC  mas agora está a descer. 36,8º neste momento.


----------



## meteo (29 Jul 2009 às 18:02)

Aqui em Sagres estão 34 graus,e o vento é fraco. Isso queria eu! 
Se está calor,nem se sente,pois o vento é muito forte,com rajadas! Isto hoje não se pode por aqui!


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Jul 2009 às 20:20)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo com imensa poeira, o sol até parece estar meio morto, e hoje deu mais cedo a mudança para Norte e foi um escaldar e um bafo quente, curioso o IM mais uma vez nem o alerta amarelo lançou. Esta tarde, por volta das 17 horas quando cheguei a Olhão o termómetro do carro marcava 40ºC..

Máxima: 37.1ºC (máxima do ano)
mínima: 21.3ºC
actual: 32.1ºC


----------



## ecobcg (30 Jul 2009 às 00:07)

Boa noite,

A máxima por aqui no Sitio das Fontes chegou aos 37,8ºC enquanto a minima foi de 15,4ºC.

Por agora sigo com 23,9ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Jul 2009 às 00:32)

O calor a centrar-se no extremo Sul.


1  Faro / Aeroporto (Portugal) 35.8 °C  
2  Beja (Portugal) 32.0 °C  
3  Evora / C. Coord (Portugal) 32.0 °C  
4  Beja / B. Aerea (Portugal) 31.8 °C 

Fonte: OGIMET


----------



## AnDré (30 Jul 2009 às 01:16)

Aqui em Loulé está mesmo muito calor...
Dá vontade de ir dormir lá para fora.


----------



## nimboestrato (30 Jul 2009 às 01:32)

TaviraMan disse:


> É bom saber que não estou sozinho aqui por estas paragens Vá dando noticias mais vezes
> 
> Aqui na Aldeia (Morenos) as notícias são dadas não quando a gente quer,
> mas quando Deus manda...
> ...


----------



## TaviraMan (30 Jul 2009 às 10:10)

Boas

Mais um dia de calor Uma hora destas e já vou com 34ºC, o vento está fraco.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (30 Jul 2009 às 12:59)

Boas...

Max de ontem 38.5ºC na minha estação e ás 00h 24.8ºC ... Vento N todo o dia e noite!

Min de hoje 20.6ºC registada durante a madrugada!

Agora conto com vento fraco de N e ja me lanço para os 33.1ºC ...

Sem nuvens! 

Belo dia de praia! mas tenho de bulir 

Edit: Correção da temp coloquei 31 mas são 33!


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jul 2009 às 13:05)

nimboestrato;154999
Aqui na Aldeia (Morenos) ...[/QUOTE disse:
			
		

> Xi, nos Morenos já fui tão feliz nos Morenos no 1º de Maio .
> 
> Por aqui, céu limpo e sigo com 32.0ºC. Mais um dia que promete vamos ver se bato nova máxima hoje.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jul 2009 às 14:22)

Esta hora e a temperatura já é elevada:

Albufeira 36.8ºC
Tavira: 33.8ºC
Olhão: 32.2ºC
Faro/Aeroporto: 29ºC
Faro (Região de Turismo): 27.6ºC 
Almancil: 31.7ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (30 Jul 2009 às 15:43)

V.R.S.A.

E vão 38.1ºC


E mais cedo que ontem...

Vento N!


Está impossivel de se trabalhar!


----------



## miguel (30 Jul 2009 às 15:49)

São os valores que sempre esperei para esta semana no Algarve entre os 35ºC e os 40ºC nada que me espante quando vi a persistência do calor em altura dia e noite no Algarve...a partir de amanha (sexta) até domingo é sempre a descer ainda que domingo já deve subir ligeiramente! a partir de segunda pode se complicar e muito o calor mas isso já vai ser mais geral e não só no Algarve


----------



## HotSpot (30 Jul 2009 às 15:50)

Estou na Ilha da Armona em Olhão e a temperatura num termometro de mercúrio ronda os 33ºC. Tá cá um bafo...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (30 Jul 2009 às 16:32)

38.6ºC

Ai está a maxima do Ano!!


----------



## Dourado (30 Jul 2009 às 16:37)

Boas

..e vão 37,3º por aqui. Já superou os 37,1º de ontem.

Até torra


----------



## homem do mar (30 Jul 2009 às 16:56)

rialmente hoje parece que continua para ai o calor no instituto de metereologia a temperatura de castro marim as 2 horas é de 37.6ºC  ta mesmo calor no algarve mas nao em todo  é que em faro a mesma hora estao 28.7ºC sao mesmo valores diferentes  mas é normal pois o aeroporto deve ficar perto do mar e castro marim ja nao


----------



## ecobcg (30 Jul 2009 às 16:57)

Boa tarde,

A máxima no Sitio das Fontes foi de uns quentinhos *39,3ºC* às 16h28!!

A noite foi tropical, com a minima a ficar-se pelos 21,4ºC às 5h57.

Por agora sigo com *38,9ºC* com uma humidade de 22% e vento de NOrte com valores médios na ordem dos 11km/h.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (30 Jul 2009 às 17:40)

homem do mar disse:


> rialmente hoje parece que continua para ai o calor no instituto de metereologia a temperatura de castro marim as 2 horas é de 37.6ºC  ta mesmo calor no algarve mas nao em todo  é que em faro a mesma hora estao 28.7ºC sao mesmo valores diferentes  mas é normal pois o aeroporto deve ficar perto do mar e castro marim ja nao



A estação EMA de Castro Marim encontra-se no interior do Castelo bem lá no alto...que por sinal é ventoso! digamos a 70m acima do mar!

Já por aqui a 5m acima do mar a maxima foi de 38.8ºC nova maxima do ano!

Agora já conto com 38.0ºC...

Mas atenção ao vento de N que poderá mexer nesta recta final da tarde nas temp!


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jul 2009 às 21:01)

HotSpot disse:


> Estou na Ilha da Armona em Olhão e a temperatura num termometro de mercúrio ronda os 33ºC. Tá cá um bafo...



Eu vi logo o causador deste calor, o Hotspot está em Olhão, trouxe o calor que é tão característico da Moita para cá, quando vais para a Moita para ficar mais fresquinho, Hotspot.

Boa estadia na Ilha da Armona.

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo e calor.

Máxima: 34.5ºC
mínima: 21.0ºC
actual: 32.4ºC

Mas Faro tem 35ºC neste momento.


----------



## TaviraMan (30 Jul 2009 às 21:14)

Boas

Que dia terrivel A máxima por aqui foi de 39ºC Mas foi mesmo um dia sufocante, um bafo de morte não se podia andar lá fora, o vento era quente quente Só mesmo cá dentro de casa e com ar condicionado.

Actualmente ainda estão 33ºC e vento moderado. Parece-me que esta noite vai ser mais quente que a de ontem.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Jul 2009 às 21:27)

Alandroal: Hoje temperatura entre os 17 ºC e os 36 ºC; agora 27 ºC.


----------



## Brunomc (31 Jul 2009 às 00:45)

Dados Actuais :

> céu limpo

> vento fraco

> 17.5ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Jul 2009 às 11:56)

Por Mértola, meço 29,9 ºC e o céu apresenta-se limpo.

Vento fraco de Norte, aparentemente.


----------



## TaviraMan (31 Jul 2009 às 13:13)

Boas

Hoje não está tanto calor. O céu está mais azul, sem poeira, estão agora 33ºC e está uma pequena brisa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Jul 2009 às 14:48)

Excelente tarde por Mértola.

Temperatura nos 34,8 ºC no abrigo e deve continuar a subir até por volta das 17h.

Vento fraco de NO e céu completamente limpo.


----------



## Brunomc (31 Jul 2009 às 15:14)

Dados Actuais :

> céu limpo

> vento fraco

> 32.0ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Jul 2009 às 15:18)

Continua a subida.

Tarde de Verão bem ao meu gosto, com 35,4 ºC de momento.

Dentro do carro 42,3 ºC.


----------



## Brunomc (31 Jul 2009 às 15:19)

> Dentro do carro 42,3 ºC.



deve ser cá um bafo de calor...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Jul 2009 às 17:15)

Brunomc disse:


> deve ser cá um bafo de calor...



Acabo de chegar a Beja.

Dentro de momentos começo as medições neste local.

Mas ainda bem que por cá me encontro, pois prefiro muito mais estas temperaturas em torno dos 36 ºC aos frescos 30 ºC que estiveram por Moscavide.

Até sabe bem estar aqui. 

Verão é Verão e Inverno é Inverno. Para mim tudo quanto é extremos é bem-vindo.


----------



## Dourado (31 Jul 2009 às 17:28)

Boas
Por aqui hoje as temperaturas andaram alguns graus abaixo das de ontem.

34,5º hoje contra os 37º de ontem. Amanhã voltam a descer e no Domingo também vão ser mais baixas. Para a semana há mais


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Jul 2009 às 18:12)

A máxima que registei em Mértola foi mesmo de 35,4 ºC.

---

Agora em Beja, depois da devida ambientação do sensor protegido pelo abrigo, meço 31,7 ºC.

Nota-se um aumento na intensidade do vento agora ao final da tarde, o que acentua o arrefecimento.


----------



## Brunomc (31 Jul 2009 às 18:44)

> Agora em Beja, depois da devida ambientação do sensor protegido pelo abrigo, meço 31,7 ºC.



a estação do IM ai de Beja ás 18h marcava 32.3ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Jul 2009 às 18:48)

Brunomc disse:


> a estação do IM ai de Beja ás 18h marcava 32.3ºC



E é bastante acertado.

O IM dá os valores horários fazendo a média dos últimos 10 minutos de cada hora.

Para além disso, quando efectuei aquela medição já passava um pouco das 18h.

Mas é sinal de que os dados são bastante representativos da cidade.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Jul 2009 às 20:08)

Encontro-me agora na Vidigueira.

Céu limpo e vento mais calmo do que em Beja.

Valor actual de 29,6 ºC.


----------



## TaviraMan (31 Jul 2009 às 21:08)

Por agora sigo com 30ºC e vento fraco. 

Quando ao céu, alguem sabe porque é que está tudo limpo mas para os lados de Faro e toda a costa, estão umas nuvens escuras estranhas Parece nuvens de incendio Ou é algum efeito do calor


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Jul 2009 às 21:10)

Deixo a Vidigueira com 27,1 ºC.

Acaba assim mais um dia agradável pelo Alentejo.


----------



## Gerofil (31 Jul 2009 às 23:42)

Alandroal: Hoje temperatura entre os 14,5 ºC e os 35 ºC; agora 21,5 ºC.


----------

